# مصر تغزو أوروبا‏..‏ باللحام



## islamiccastel (16 مارس 2007)

‏26 من صفر 1428 هـ الجمعة جريدة الأهرام


مصر تغزو أوروبا‏..‏ باللحام

الشهادة أوروبية والكفاءات مصرية والمجال هو هندسة اللحام‏!‏ مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتعاون مع معهد اللحام الدولي ومعهد اللحام بالنمسا قام بمنح ستة وأربعين مهندسا دبلومة اللحام الدولية‏,‏ د‏.‏ محمود نصر رئيس المركز اشار إلي أن هذه الشهادات تتيح للحاصلين عليها اقتحام سوق العمل الدولية‏

حيث يتم الحاق هؤلاء المهندسين في عضوية اتحاد المهندسين الأوروبيين‏,‏ مما يتيح لهم فرص العمل داخل الاتحاد الأوروبي وذلك بعد اجتيازهم التدريبات النظرية والعملية من خلال برنامج تقوم بتمويله وزارة المالية‏,‏ يتناول البرنامج طرق اللحام المختلفة والتعرف علي الخواص الميكانيكية والطبيعية للسبائك الحديدية‏.


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (25 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## prof mido (28 مارس 2007)

أريد تفاصيل اكثر عن الموضوع أخ حازم


----------



## islamiccastel (5 أبريل 2007)

الكورسات متوفرة فى العديد من الأماكن منها على السبيل المثال مركز بحوث الفلزات والذى يعطى كورسات للمتخصصين
و يوجد به على فكرة شئ جميل جدا و هو كورسات شباب الخريجين حيث يتم منحك شهادة بالمستوى الأول مجانا بل و ايضا يكون لك راتب شهرى و ذلك لمدة ثلاث شهور و هى مدة الدورة
و لكن يكون شئ من الروتين هناك من مسئول التدريب فلا تيأس و حاول معه عدة مرات حتى تحصل على ما تريد


----------



## Khalidmh (7 أبريل 2007)

*شهادة مهندس لحام دولي Internationl Welding Engineer*

الأخوة الكرام

بخصوص الاستفسار عن دورة مهندس لحام دولي فإن قسم تكنولوجيا اللحام والتفتيش بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات قد تم اعتماده كجهة تدريب دولية معتمدة من المعهد الدولي للحام بالتعاون مع معهد اللحام بالنمسا بتاريخ 12/5/2005 وذلك لما يمتاز به القسم من توفر الإمكانيات العلمية و البشرية ويتيح هذا الاعتماد للقسم عقد دورات تدريبية تأهلية للحصول علي :

شهادة مهندس لحام دولي Internationl Welding Engineer

ومدة الدورة ثلاثة عشر أسبوعا (خمسة أيام في الأسبوع) بواقع 446 ساعة تدريب نظري وعملي طبقا لمتطلبات معهد اللحام الدولي علي أن يعقد الامتحان النهائي ( تحريري وشفهي ) في حضور لجنة خاصة مشكلة من المعهد الدولي للحام يمنح بعدها الناجحين الشهادات المعتمدة.

وتكلفة الدورة تختلف إذا كان المتقدم علها مرشح من قبل شركة او حديث التخرج ولا يعمل (في تلك الحالة تمول الدورة بنسبة 75% من قبل المشروع القومي لإعادة تأهيل شباب الخريجين), ولمزيد من التفاصيل عن موعد انعقاد الدورات وسعرها برجاء الاتصال بإدارة التدريب بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات.
ولتفاصيل خاصة بالمحتوى العلمى برجاء المراسلة


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

Khalidmh قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> 
> بخصوص الاستفسار عن دورة مهندس لحام دولي فإن قسم تكنولوجيا اللحام والتفتيش بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات قد تم اعتماده كجهة تدريب دولية معتمدة من المعهد الدولي للحام بالتعاون مع معهد اللحام بالنمسا بتاريخ 12/5/2005 وذلك لما يمتاز به القسم من توفر الإمكانيات العلمية و البشرية ويتيح هذا الاعتماد للقسم عقد دورات تدريبية تأهلية للحصول علي :
> 
> ...


 


معلومات فعلا فى غاية الأهمية 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## goodzeelaa (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

طبعا بتوجه للشكر للاخ الدكتور خالد علي هذه المعلومات لقيمه
و علي فكره يا شباب الدكتور خاد احد اعضاء هيئه التدريس في الكورس
وهتستفادوا منوا كتير اوي
وربنا يجزيه كل خير عنا و عنكم
انا الحمد لله معايا الكورس ده
و الحمد لله واخد ال ut
و ان شاءا لله باقي الطرق في القريب العاجل
و يا شباب علي فكره الحجز مفتوح علي دوره شهر خمسه
و باسبقيه الحجز
عشان الدعم قل شويه
و الفلوس الي المفروض ندفعها زادت شويه
بس علي فكره العلم لا يقاس علي المال
الدوره في غايه الاهميه
و معلوماتها كتيره جدا جدا
شدوا حيلوك يا شباب


----------



## prof mido (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد والاهتمام


----------



## islamiccastel (12 يوليو 2007)

*و اليكم موقع اكاديمية اللحام المصريه بمسطرد

http://www.ewaegypt.org/*

وايضا

*موقع مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات بحلوان 

http://www.cmrdi.sci.eg/index.htm*​


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

Adamakom Allah ll islam


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

ان المصريين هم خير اجناد الارض فى كل المجالات


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الشهاده دى محتواها العلمى جميل فعلا و قد حصلت عليها فى شهر فبراير 2007 لكن للاسف لم اعمل حتى الان لان السوق اسكتفى فى مصر


----------



## viri (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف هى ال3 شهور شامله جميع انواع اللحام ولا هى عباره عن ليفيل واحد 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## viri (6 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف هى مدة الدوره 13 اسبوع فقط وبفهم كل حاجه فى اللحام ولا فى دورات اعلى فى المستوى


----------



## GeoOo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوه الذين لديهم معرفة جيده للموضوع افادتنا عنه بالتفصيل


----------



## محايد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الشيء بالشيء يذكر
عادة ما تصل الأعضاء في بعض الجمعيات الهندسية مثل الجمعية الامريكية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين المعروفة بـــ asme وغيرها دعوات لحضور ندوات او دورات >> كورسات.
هذا و تعتبر مصر و دبي وسنغافورة اكثر الدول استضافة للندوات والدورات الهندسية والعلمية في العالم
ليس لدي احصاء ...لكن بحسب ما يصلني تعبر هذه الدول رائدة.
طبعا معظم الاسعار مقبولة نوعا ما خاصة للدورات النظرية
اتحدث فقط عن الدورات القصيرة من 3 - 7 ايام
لو لم تعتبر نوعا من الاعلان هنا لعرضت لكم بعض النماذج...انتظر الضوء الأخضر من القائمين على المنتدى لفعل ذلك..


----------



## اللورد المصرى (22 أبريل 2012)

مساء الخير ياريت لو فى مهندس شغال فى اللحام يسيب رقم تليفونه او ايميله عشان عايز اسئله فى عن الكورسات و شكرا


----------

